# Salt Fork-9/1/19



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

I fished the lake on Sunday from 5-7:30PM from the shore line. Weather was off and on rain so it was easier to "jump" in car or hide under a tree then be out on the boat. I managed to catch about 25 Crappie. I kept 10 that ranged from 9 1/2-10". Photo attached.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Great job BABS! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

BABS you have had a solid summer on slabs hope you have a great fall also !!!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Tinknocker1 said:


> BABS you have had a solid summer on slabs hope you have a great fall also !!!


Thanks! This was the fewest times I was out fishing on The Fork in many many years but when I got out I usually did well. God willing! I did a lot more fishing on the "BIG LAKE" this year. AKA Lake ERIE. The walleye fishing has been the best ever in my life.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Nice fish, glad to see you catching em.


----------

